# HELP: Samsung NC110 is stuck in BIOS won't exit setup



## Agaljegelegi (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a brand new Samsung NC110, Win7 starter.
I'm not sure what exactly happened that it is now stuck in BIOS setup but it will not exit, I've tried ESC, going to the EXIT in Menu Bar and choosing every option available just to get it to exit the damn set up but nothing happens.

I've also tried turning the power off, taking out the batteries, waiting 10 seconds, putting it back again before turning it on but to no avail. It goes right back into this blue screen with BIOS setup and I don't even remember pressing F2 ever!!!

It's so frustrating, especially as I need my laptop for work. Why is this happening? the only thing I think I did wrong was last night I left my laptop charged and did not shutdown at all, I just let it sleep and when I opened it, it was like that. Could that cause it? How do I fix this? and please go layman's terms on me, I'm not very techy, geeky but not techy. 

HELP!:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Try this: Unplug from AC power, remove the battery pack, press and hold the power button for 20 seconds. Reinstall the battery and check.


----------



## Agaljegelegi (Oct 25, 2012)

nope it didn't work I'm back at this blue screen that says Aptio Setup Utility Samsung Electronics BIOS Team u5.4 and none of the EXIT options work.
I'm giving this laptop back to Samsung.

Is there any explanation for this at all?


----------



## Agaljegelegi (Oct 25, 2012)

Any other options I can try to get this laptop working again?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your best option is return it to the place of purchase for an exchange or refund.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Returning it is probably your best option but first, there are a couple things you can try. If you have any external devices plugged in, like an external USB drive or the like, remove them.

With power off, remove the HDD. Turn on. If it gets into POST, check the connector for debris and clean if necessary.

Remove and swap the memory sticks. Retest.

Samsung's web site suggests that when you are in BIOS press F9 to load the default configuration then press F10 to exit. I believe you've already tried that but doesn't hurt to suggest you try it again.

Finally, if nothing here helps, Samsung allows you to create a service request through them here: Create Service Request

Good luck!


----------



## Agaljegelegi (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone who made the effort to reply.

My laptop is working again for some reason. I had it off for 48 hours and when I tried to open it again it, the page loaded Samsung Recovery and clicked basic recovery and there it is everything is where it should be. 

Just a note though, it took forever for windows updates to finish. More than two hours! + configuring settings but it works now so I'm happy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Marcpo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Same Samsung NC110 problem!!! It is stuck in BIOS won't exit setup*

It is making a loud clicking noise and can not exit the aptio setup utility. I have tried for 3 days. I was working on it and suddenly it jumped to the setup utility. Have tried f9 f10 everything and it just returns to the setup. It is only 2 months old! Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF it will still be under warranty so it would be best to take it back did you check the hdd is set to first boot device in the boot order then F10 to save and exit then type y to confirm and hit enter


----------



## Marcpo (Nov 22, 2012)

How do you check the hdd is set to first boot device? I bought this at the dubai airport so a little difficult for me to take it back.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

in the bios boot or advanced or similar tab


----------



## Marcpo (Nov 22, 2012)

In fact I am in aptio setup not bios. Can not get to bios as I am still stuck in aptio. Ay ideas? Samsung live was worthless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried tapping F2 as you boot, APTIO I 'am not familiar with that function


----------



## Marcpo (Nov 22, 2012)

Does do anything except it stop the clicking noise. I do not know how it got to aptio setup utility. I have never seen it before. When I reboot the samsung screen comes up and then it goes directly to this aptio setup utility and I can not get out of it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I cannot find anything on this, the trouble shooting and manual how to etc are links at the bottom of this page there may be something there NC110-A01 Netbook | Samsung Office NC110-A01 Netbook


----------



## Marcpo (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome sorry I could not be of more help


----------

